# mes probleme avec mon iMac g3 avant de passer sous Os X



## azrael24 (8 Avril 2005)

bonsoir
voici une ou deux question:
-comment je peut mettre a jour mon java pour mac os 9.1
-et des touches pour quand mon mac plante car je connais que alt-pomme-echap mais sa ne marche pas toujours


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> -comment je peut mettre a jour mon java pour mac os 9.1


http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...dates/French-Universal/Macintosh/System/Java/


----------



## azrael24 (9 Avril 2005)

merci starmac


----------



## azrael24 (9 Avril 2005)

est-ce que vous savez pourquoi quand je veut installer une mise a jour ou autre sur mon mac il plan te ex: pour installer la mise a jour java il m'affiche le contrat de licence ou un truc comme ça, apres il affiche cliquez pour copier les logiciels suivant:
°interpreteur java pour mac os 2,2,4
°lanceur de mini applications 
et quand je clique il m'affiche cliquez sur continuer pour quitter les applications ouvertes
si je fais continuer il plante et je ne vois plus que le fond d'ecran et plus rien marche je suis obligé de le debrancher   
pouvez vous m'aider il me le fait pour toute les mises a jour meme pour le driver de mon imprimante


----------



## da capo (9 Avril 2005)

Commence par évoluer vers 9.2.2 : les maj sont gratuites et ne pourront que faire du bien à ta machine.
Accessoirement, tu peux "reconstruire le bureau" si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait.

Enfin, avant de faire la mise à jour, vérifie dans le fichier texte d'acompagnement qu'elle s'applique bien à ton système : je t'ai donné le chemin vers un répertoire, mais je n'ai pas téléchargé et décompressé les archives pour lire le fichier en question.


----------



## azrael24 (11 Avril 2005)

merci starmac apparement le fichier est bon mais ce n'est pas grave de toute facon je vais passer a mac Os x et je vais reformater mon DD entierement.
sinon cela ne peut pas provenir de virus ??

autre chose vu que je n'ai pas trop envie d'ouvrir mon mac pour changer de DD (pour en mettre un plus important parce que 13 Go c'est la misere surtout avec mac os X qui prend 2 ou 3 Go   ) est-ce que ca marcherai aussi bien si je met un DD externe (de preference sur le firewire) ??


----------



## azrael24 (12 Avril 2005)

pour passer de mac Os X 10.1 à 10.3 comment je fais ? je suis obliger d'acheter la nouvelle version ou ils ya des update a telecharger ??


----------



## azrael24 (14 Avril 2005)

personne ne peut m'aider??


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2005)

Si, me revoilou 

Bien, les choses évoluent vite et les gens (moi y compris) sont plus tournés vers Tiger que vers le passé.

S'agissant de l'évolution de ta machine, un DD exerne Firewire peut être intéressant. 
Mais en effet, 13 Go, cela risque d'être juste car Os X prend de la place et une partie non négligeable des applications requièrent une installation dans le répertoire Application.
Il y a bien la possibilité de bidouiller, de transférer le dossier Users, le dossier appplication vers un DD externe mais bon...

De plus, Panther n'est plus en vente sur l'Apple Store 

Dans ton cas, ce sera Tiger ou rien et encore, si ta machine est éligible : si c'est un iMac G3, il doit être slotloading (CD mange disque).
Par ailleurs, où en es-tu en matière de mémoire ? Os X est gourmand...

En définitive, ne serait-il pas judicieux d'aconomiser sur l'achat d'un DD externe, d'attendre un peu, gratter à droite à gauche pour réunir la somme nécessaire pour trouver une bonne occasion ?

J'ai moi même un iMac G3, il tourne sous Panther mais on a vu mieux comme comportement.
J'ai économisé, longtemps, et voilà je m'offre un iMac G5 20" avec 2 GO DE RAM. Mais, bien sur je n'ai ni scanner, ni appareil photo numérique ni webcam, ni DD externe (j'en ai eu un et je l'ai revendu plus cher que je ne l'ai acheté). Une imprimante et basta. (j'oubliais le ibook mais bon, c'est ma copine qui paie )


----------



## azrael24 (15 Avril 2005)

merci starmac vu que les gens evoluent moi ausii je vien de passer sous OS X (10,1,2) bon c'est pas encore Tiger mais c'est deja beaucoup mieux. que de changement !!!

maintenant j'ai quelque petit probleme avec os x le temps de familiarisation
mais tout d'abord pour ne pas perde mes données que j'avais sur le DD je les aient toutes gravées sur 2 cd-rw ( eh eh pas bete le bete  )
d'abord je peut lire qu'un cd sur les 2 alor qu'ils sont bien gravés tt les 2    -embetant surtout que c'est le plus gros qu'il n'arrive pas a lire :hein:   .
-ensuite le HUB (Trust) que j'avais il ne doit pas le reconnaitre car les DEL de presence des perifs ne s'allument pas.
-ma clef USB si je la branche direct sur un port usb il la reconnée (la DEL d'allimentation qui est dessus s'allume ) je le vois meme dans le sherlock mais pas moyen de le trouver sur le bureau ni d'ouvrir quoi que ce soit qui est dessus.

voila donc fini mac os 9 et tous ces bugs bienvenue OS X
sinon comment je change le titre du topic?

Ps: starmac, mais a 15 ans il va faloir que j'attende un bon moment pour avoir l'argent de poche pour acheter un nouvel ordi (surtout un mac  )


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> merci starmac vu que les gens evoluent moi ausii je vien de passer sous OS X (10,1,2) bon c'est pas encore Tiger mais c'est deja beaucoup mieux. que de changement !!!



Tu n'as pas choisi la version la plus aboutie !
Dépèche toi de faire toutes les mises à jour possible pour tirer un peu vers le haut ce système débutant. Je crois que l'upgrade peut alors jusqu'à 10,1,5 de m&moire.



			
				azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> d'abord je peut lire qu'un cd sur les 2 alor qu'ils sont bien gravés tt les 2    -embetant surtout que c'est le plus gros qu'il n'arrive pas a lire :hein:   .


Essaie de le lire sur un autre ordinateur.


			
				azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> -ensuite le HUB (Trust) que j'avais il ne doit pas le reconnaitre car les DEL de presence des perifs ne s'allument pas.
> -ma clef USB si je la branche direct sur un port usb il la reconnée (la DEL d'allimentation qui est dessus s'allume ) je le vois meme dans le sherlock mais pas moyen de le trouver sur le bureau ni d'ouvrir quoi que ce soit qui est dessus.


Le system 10,1,2 n'est pas des plus aboutis.
A partir de 10,2 c'est mieux, Panther c'est très bieux, Tiger je ne sais pas encore (en précommande)



			
				azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> voila donc fini mac os 9 et tous ces bugs bienvenue OS X
> sinon comment je change le titre du topic?


Demander aux modos.


			
				azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> Ps: starmac, mais a 15 ans il va faloir que j'attende un bon moment pour avoir l'argent de poche pour acheter un nouvel ordi (surtout un mac  )


Bah, demande des sous plutôt qu'une DS ou une PSP pour tes prochains anniversaires  
Achète des basket noname plutôt que des NikiDas. 
Arrète de fumer, 
ne bois pas de coca au troquet du coin, 
mets 1,5 euro par jour dans une boite,
Fais le malheureux quand tu vois tes grands parents
Bosse dur à l'école et négocie une petite récompense pour chaque trimestre d'amélioration
N'achete pas de scooter : ça fait du bruit, c'est dangereux, c'est cher à l'achat et à l'entretien et dans 2 ans tu voudras une voiture : explique que tu accepte de limiter tes exigences à la moitié du prix d'un scooter  ça chiffre vite.
etc, etc...
=> tu vas voir comme cela chiffre vite !


----------



## azrael24 (15 Avril 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas choisi la version la plus aboutie !
> Dépèche toi de faire toutes les mises à jour possible pour tirer un peu vers le haut ce système débutant. Je crois que l'upgrade peut alors jusqu'à 10,1,5 de m&moire.


tu n'aurait pas des liens par hasard??





			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bah, demande des sous plutôt qu'une DS ou une PSP pour tes prochains anniversaires
> Achète des basket noname plutôt que des NikiDas.
> Arrète de fumer,
> ne bois pas de coca au troquet du coin,
> ...


domage je comptai bien sur une petite psp pour noel prochain, snif
pour le prochain anniversaire c'est cuit c'etait le 19 janvier
les basket idem j'en ai acheter samedi dernier
je fume pas
j'aime pas le coca (si si c'est vrai)
1,5 par jour ca c'est peut etre possible encore
j'auserai pas
bosse dur je fais ce que je peut et je remonte alor peut etre aussi
je ve pas de scoot je veut une voiture dans 2 an comme tu l'as dit toi meme.
je pense que je vais pouvoir attendre un peu quand meme


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> tu n'aurait pas des liens par hasard??


 Le système de mise à jour automatique ne fonctionne pas ?

As-tu déjà fait ça : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120136


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2005)

Bon, ce ne fut pas sans mal mais je t'ai trouvé la mise à jour combo 10.1.5 (elle contient tout dans un seul package).
Elle pese environ 45 Mo et tu l'obtiendras  *en cliquant ici*


----------



## azrael24 (16 Avril 2005)

merci starmac mais je vais le telecharger demain sur un poste avec l'adsl parceque c'est pas avec mes malheureux 33000 bps que je vais le telecharger


----------



## azrael24 (16 Avril 2005)

sinon vous n'avez aucune idée pour ma clef usb et pour le hub??


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> -ensuite le HUB (Trust) que j'avais il ne doit pas le reconnaitre car les DEL de presence des perifs ne s'allument pas.


Il fonctionnait bien sous os9 ?
Quels sont les périphériques que tu essaies de brancher sur ce hub ?
Fonctionnent-ils lorsqu'ils sont directement connectés au iMac ?
Est-ce un Hub auto-alimenté ?


			
				azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> -ma clef USB si je la branche direct sur un port usb il la reconnée (la DEL d'alimentation qui est dessus s'allume ) je le vois meme dans le sherlock mais pas moyen de le trouver sur le bureau ni d'ouvrir quoi que ce soit qui est dessus.


Quelle marque et modèle de clé ?
Peux-tu préciser un peu : "je le vois dans le sherlock mais pas [?] sur le bureau"


----------



## azrael24 (16 Avril 2005)

le HUB marchait tres bien sous os 9
dessus il y a 
-mon imprimante epson (qui ne marche car je ne trouve pas les drivers sous os x, modele stylus color 740)
-la ralonge de ma clé usb (et donc ma clé de marque qps 256Mo qui marchait tres bien aussi sous os9)
-mon graveur externe cd-rw Iomega
rien ne marche car il ya une del allouée a chaque port usb et quand mon mac reconnait se qu'il y a dessus les del deviennent verte et la rien  par contre elle est allimentée par un transfo qui est lui bien branché car la del d'allimentation est elle allumée.

si je branche la clé usb direct sur 1 des 2 port elle est allimentée est l'ordi me mar que clé usb dans sherlock mais je ne la vois pas a l'ecran (rien sur le finder) et si je la retire il me marque en anglais que je doit faire ejecter ou un truc comme sa .


----------



## daffyb (16 Avril 2005)

Ca ne va pa beaucoup t'aider, mais en installer Panther, tu auras beaucoup moins de problème. De plus, avec la sortie de Tiger, tu devrais en trouver des tonnes et des tonnes de CD de Panther à vendre (prend une version CD pas DVD)


----------



## azrael24 (16 Avril 2005)

oui merci mais en attendant la sortie de tiger et la mise en vente d'occas de Panther j'aimerai bien pouvoir utiliser ma cle usb


----------



## azrael24 (16 Avril 2005)

por la clé c'est bon le prob est resolu je l'ai trouvée avec disk utility et je l'ai formatée en mac os étendue mais il reste le prob du hub, une idée?


----------



## azrael24 (17 Avril 2005)

sinon je vais bientot avoir l'adsl avec la livebox personne n'as eu de probleme avec ça?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Oulà, la livebox et le Mac c'est pas gagné  
Va faire un tour dans le forum internet, tu devrais y trouver plein de choses intéressantes 

[pensée] Mais pourquoi les gens continuent d'aller chez Wanamoo ?[/pensée]


----------



## azrael24 (17 Avril 2005)

ok j'y vais .sinon vous utilisez quoi comme logiciel pour graver car j'ai un graveur externe cd-rw Iomega mais comme Hotburn ne marche que sous os 9 :mouais: j'ai plus rien pour le faire marcher


----------



## ithymique (17 Avril 2005)

en général Toast 5 ou 6 mais tu as aussi des solutions gratuites sur os x

firestarter
yuburner

et aussi utilitaires / Images Disques pour les données et images-disques, copies etc
itunes pour l'audio
idvd (avec une bidouille)

pour la livebox j'irais voir aussi sur macadsl, il paraît que c'est parfaitement possible à condition d'administrer la livebox (au pire depuis un pc ? depuis un emulateur ?)

pour le hub je dirais
- brancher les périphériques un par un pour qu'ils soient reconnus un par un. un peu comme pour une imprimante sur la borne airport express
- ensuite brancher le hub. il devrait être reconnu !! ou du moins les périphériques ?

pour la clef usb regarde dans utilitaires / images disques et tu peux normalement la voir, la monter  ou la démonter (comme si tu la mettais à la corbeille, ce qu'il faut faire) la formater etc. mais normalement ya pas besoin de formater, elle reste en fat32 pour pc
essaie d'aller jusqu'au 10.3.x quand même ! sinon comment veux tu que ça soit fiable
et un jour un ibook sera plus pratique dans la voiture

pour forcer à quitter les jeux il y avait une application pour ça...  si pomme q (parfois ctrl-q) pomme-tab ou pomme option esc ou pomme maj q ne suffisent pas car certains jeux court-circuitent ces touches à commencer par la touche pomme ! donc le mac n'est pas toujours planté.

les pilotes epson sont je crois sur le 2e cd de jaguar et 3e cd de panther ?? il faut faire installation personnalisée au début ou extraire manuellement les packages avec unpckg
sinon sur le site apple il y a une liste des imprimantes compatibles mais pour 10.1 étant donné que c'est un système bêta et incomplet (j'en sens qui vont grogner mais peu de logiciels sont compatibles au final)... je ne saurais dire.

pour la psp... quitte à se bousiller les yeux, j'économiserais plutôt pour la ps3  ou pour le iphone s'il existe un jour ou un ipod pour dans la voiture


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2005)

Reprenons... 

Azrael24, fraîchement arrivé sur les forums MacGeneration (bienvenue au passage  ), nous pose sa question. Plusieurs questions en fait. Il a surtout tendance à s'éparpiller le p'tit nouveau.  Oui, un peu partout même.

Pour info, ici vous êtes sur le forum Mac OS Classic, qui comme son nom l'indique est consacré aux versions de Mac OS antérieures à OS X. C'est-à-dire des versions 7 à 9 (pour les versions plus anciennes, il y a Jurassic Mac).

Encore une petite chose: lorsque vous ouvrez un sujet sur un problème quelconque et que vous avez obtenu la réponse et que, oh malheur, survient un problème ou une question tout autres, ouvrez-un autre sujet ou faites une petite recherche pour vérifier que le problème n'a pas déjà été évoqué, plutôt que de continuer à la suite du sujet ouvert au début.


----------



## azrael24 (18 Avril 2005)

ok merci j'ai compris donc je vais faire un sujet sur le forum pripheriques


----------

